# Suche kostenlose Software, um Grafiken zuzuschneiden



## BenC (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen Tipp bez. Software geben, die kostenlos ist und mit der sich Grafiken zuschneiden lassen bzw. neu abspeichern lassen.

Danke für Tipps im Voraus.

mfg
BenC


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Dezember 2003)

Wie wärs mit Irfan View, damit kannst Du fast alles machen, und ist obendrein noch kostenlos.
Irfan View 

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## jore (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,

XnView wäre auch eine gute Wahl. Klein, fein und sehr schnell. Ausserdem gibt es das Programm für alle gängigen Plattformen.


Gruss

jore


----------

